# Gelbe Blüten



## MichaelB (19. April 2004)

Moin,

ich wollte es erst nicht glauben und habe ein paar mal ganz genau hin gesehen...:g  der Raps fängt an zu blühen! #v 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

*H O R N H E C H T ! ! ! *  #:


----------



## Killerwels (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

DÖBEL!!!!!!!
Ach ne, dass sind ja die Kirchbäume  :g


----------



## Blauortsand (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Habe heute noch keine Hornies gesichtet !


----------



## Medo (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@ jelle

hier ist einer :q  :q


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Habe heute auch ein paar Stunden gefischt aber von Hornis war noch nichts 
zu sehen. Ich glaube ein paar Grad wärmer muss es schon noch werden.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Ich denke auch das es noch ein paar Tage dauern wird, das Wasser ist noch viel zu kalt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Habe den ersten Raps auch schon blühen gesehen. Richtung Boltenhagen!  Ich hoffe nur, dass die Hornhechte mich noch 4 Wochen in Ruhe lassen. Gegen eine ganzjährige Beißflaute an meiner Rute in Bezug auf Hornhechte hätte ich auch nichts gegen! Mag sie nicht sogerne an meiner Rute haben!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Habe munkeln gehört, dass bereits vom Boot Hornis gesichtet worden sind..... Also schätze ich mal noch zwei - höchstens drei Wochen und es geht los.... Schade, denn dann haben die Mefos wieder das Nachsehen....


----------



## theactor (19. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

HI,

also ich freu mich drauf!
Vor allem weil man immer wieder überrascht wird.
Im Versuch, einen Hornhecht von einem 10Gr Mörre zu überzeugen konnte ich letzten Jahr eine nette Mefo landen! 
Also so GANZ schließen die Schnäbler unseren Lieblingssilberling wohl doch nicht aus  :l 

 #h


----------



## Nordangler (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Dorschdiggler hast recht. Noch ungefähr 2-3 Wochen, dann werden die großen Schwärme eintreffen.
Was jetzt schon da sein kann sind die ganz großen Hornis. Diese Meterviecher (sabber)
Hatte bis jetzt nur 2 mal das Glück große dran zu haben.

Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Salzhechte. Nicht nur das der Drill überm Wasser der Hammer ist   Geräuchert sind mir die Hornis wirklich ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## bootsangler-b (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

am 1. mai werde ich es mal versuchen....

bernd


----------



## wolle (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

juhu,dann gehts wieder an die ostsee für drei tage :s  :s  :s


----------



## mot67 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

jaja, so is das mit den hornis, 
des einen freud des andren leid


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

also ich freu mich auch auf die Bonsai - Schwertfische, nicht nur das die Angelei Spaß macht, ich habe mittlerweile auch ein paar wirklich lecker klingende Rezepte gefunden #g 
Heute Abend werde ich die von zu Hause aus mal veröffentlichen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## rudi.r (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hallo zusammen,

habe letztes Jahr geräucherten Hornhecht gegessen, nahrzu unschlagbar. #g


----------



## Garfield0815 (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den ersten Raps auch schon blühen gesehen. Richtung Boltenhagen!  *Ich hoffe nur, dass die Hornhechte mich noch 4 Wochen in Ruhe lassen.* Gegen eine ganzjährige Beißflaute an meiner Rute in Bezug auf Hornhechte hätte ich auch nichts gegen! Mag sie nicht sogerne an meiner Rute haben!



Dás hoffe ich auch :q  :q 
Solange dauert es bis noch bis ich hoch nach Fehmarn komme.
Aber dann..... #:  #:  #:  #:  ......bis der Arzt kommt.
Hornis machen einfach nur Spaß und schmecken suuuuuuperlecker. #6  #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hornis sind absolut knorke!!!! 
Besonders freue ich mich darauf sie endlich einmal mit der Fliege 
zu beangeln. Das wird sicherlich 'nen riesen Spaß. Allerdings weine 
ich auch gedanklich schon den mefos hinterher, denn die werden 
dann leider zur Ausnahme :c  :c  :c 
Aber zur Abwechslung auch mal häufiger Fischkontakt zu haben tut 
meiner geschundenen Ostsee-Seele auch mal ganz gut. Außerdem dauert
der ganz große "RUN" ja auch nicht so lange.


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

wenn das Wasser richtig "brodelt" will ich es dies Jahr mal mit dem UL-Rütchen probieren, das stelle ich mir auch äußerst attraktiv vor #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das Wasser richtig "brodelt" will ich es dies Jahr mal mit dem UL-Rütchen probieren



Bescheid!
Da bin ich doch bei 

Ich habe gestern an der A1 auch die ersten gelben Blüten gesichtet, traute mich aber nicht das zu erwähnen  #t 

Nein, es war *kein* Löwenzahn!


----------



## AndreasB (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe heute Nachmittag bei uns in der Umgebung die ersten gelben Blüten entdeckt (zwei bis drei zarte gelbe Knospen auf dem Quadratmeter, aber immerhin) #v 

*HORNHECHTALARM*​
 #h Andreas #h


----------



## Fischbox (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Also eigentlich bin ich auch nicht so der rechte Hornifan, aber wenn man so etwas liest, ...



> wenn das Wasser richtig "brodelt"





> auch mal häufiger Fischkontakt zu haben



..dann wird man doch ziemlich fickerig.  :z  :z 

Muß zu meiner Schande leider auch gestehen, dass ich noch niemals nicht Horni gefuttert habe. Es bleiben mit also nur wenig Alternativen...


----------



## havkat (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Oooooch nöööö!

Bidde noch nich! Eine Pfanne voll is ja okay, aber später denn. 

Ihr könnt sie alle haben! Echt!!


----------



## Bonifaz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin

Also ich freu mich auch schon drauf. hab auch eine heisse Stelle gefunden...
Versuchen werde ich es mit meiner in Norwegen erfundenen methode...
2 er paternoster mit fischstückchen und hinten einen Snaps....
Auf diese weise hatte ich dort sogar eine Duplette..... #v


----------



## marioschreiber (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Früher habe ich mich immer gefreut, vorallem wenn ich lange keinen Fischkontakt hatte.
Aber spätestens nach einer Woche werden sie lästig.
das liegt aber auch daran das ich, wenn ich will, jeden Tag darauf angeln kann.
Nach einer Woche ärgere ich mich langsam das keine meerforelle schnell genug am Köder sein kann (@Sönke: Aussnahmen bestätigen die......).
Als Kind habe ich mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen gefischt.
Später habe ich daran gearbeitet die Fehlbißquote an der Spinnrute zu senken.

Dieses Frühjahr werde ich nur mit der Fliegenrute fischen !
Das trainiert die drillfertigkeiten! Denn irgendwann kommt die ganz große Mefo !


----------



## Truttafriend (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*



> Denn irgendwann kommt die ganz große Mefo !



Genau! Ziel 2004. Den Rügener 27Pfünder toppen


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

@MichiHH: in der Woche mit Himmelfahrt hab ich Urlaub #v  na so ein Zuuufall  

@Mario: klar, wenn man eh "am Strand" wohnt...   für mich bedeutet Küstenangeln immer Vorbereitung und minnigens eine gute halbe Stunde Anfahrt.

Auf einer Internetseite, die sich ausschließlich mit Hornhechtangeln beschäftigt, fand ich das hier:

*Gegrillte Hornhechte*
Saft von 1 Zitrone 
Kräutersalz 
Pfeffer 
1 TL Oregano 
30 g Butter 

*Zubereitung* 
Die ausgenommenen Hornies (natürlich Kopflos) von außen und innen salzen und pfeffern, mit Zitronensaft beträufeln. In den Hornhecht gebt ihr etwas Oregano und Butter (Kräuter der Provence ist auch gut) hinein. Wickelt diesen dann in Alufolie ein, verschließt ihn gut, damit der Saft nicht ausläuft und grillt diese ca.5 Min von jeder Seite. 
 
Klingt mir ganz lecker, ich werde es mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@MichaelB: Urlaub?! Gibt´s bei mir wohl erstmal nicht 
Aber der Freitag nach Himmelfahrt ist frei, vormerken?!


----------



## Gnilftz (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin
@ MichaelB
kannst auch statt normaler Butter, Kräuterbutter oder Knofibutter nehmen, schmeckt auch sehr lecker. 
@ Mario
den Schnabelfischen werden wir schön mit der 5/6er nachstellen, dat gibt nen Tanz!!! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

5/6er ! JO !!! 



> und minnigens eine gute halbe Stunde Anfahrt.


War letzte Woche zweimal mit dem Fahrad zum Mefo-angeln ! 15 Minuten Anfahrt


----------



## bootsangler-b (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

ach leute...
tut mir jaaa sooo leid:
 übers erste mai-wochenende mus ich angeln und dann habe ich auch noch vom 16. mai bis 10. juni abbummelzeit mit angelverpflichtung..

bernd


----------



## MichaelB (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

@MichiHH: vorgemerkt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@MicaelB: Cooles Avatar 

(jetzt erkenne ich deine Beiträge wieder !)


----------



## theactor (20. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hey Ho!



> dann wird man doch ziemlich fickerig



Ja, und vor allem die Schnabeltiere!
Unvergessen der Moment mit Reppi in Büsum letztes Jahr: Gleich 2 Hornis schwammen dem Hornie am Haken bis ans Land hinterher nach dem Motto: "Wohin willst Du denn.. let's DO IT!   "

Doch, dat macht schon Spass...

@marioschreiber: jaaa, wenn man SOOO wohnt wird Herr Schnabelfisch vielleicht wirklich lästig...  :g


----------



## MichaelB (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

@Mario: huch, war mein Schreibstil so "verwechselbar"?   Ich dachte mir, das passt besser zum nahenden Sommer :g 
15min mit dem Fahrrad zur Küste... ich könnte echt neidisch werden #y 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*



> ... ich könnte echt neidisch werden



...ich bin es!! :c  :c


----------



## Laggo (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hi,
Also ich bin den Sa/So nach Himmelfahrt oben, ich hoffe mal das ich den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt habe :g 
Und hier noch n bischen was für die "fickerigen", aus dem letzten Jahr!!














Gruß Laggo


----------



## Laggo (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Eigentlich sollten da Fotos erscheinen, kann mir mal einer  n Tip geben was ich falsch gemacht habe?
Hab meinen Fehler gefunden


----------



## Waldi (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@MichaelB - 30 min mit dem Auto - ich bin auch neidisch!


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Auch hier an der Küste blüht das Kraut schon !
Sönke, ich habe schon 2 Plätze reserviert ! #6  #6 
Einen Vorteil habe ich hier ja.......die Schnabel-Blitze können hier keine MeFo´s "verjagen; oder doch    
Und die vielen Wolfsbarsche interessiert das nicht    
Gru´ß Uwe


----------



## Tinsen (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

weiß jemand, ob es die hornies auch im strelasund gibt ?
 kann man die dort auch irgendwo vom ufer angeln oder braucht man immer ein boot?

danke.


----------



## theactor (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

HI,

@Reppi: 





> Sönke, ich habe schon 2 Plätze reserviert !


PERFECT!!
Wolfsbarsche? Hömma, wenn Du irgenwie in Büsum und um zu WB's fangen kannst (könntest) dann wäre ich wohl der erste der es wüssten weiss würde, oder nicht!

*DAS* nämlich würde mich wirklich reizen!
In Sylt geht das ja scheinbar...

Sobald die Biester in Bü+sum an die Mole klopfen sag Bescheid: I am there imediatly  #:


----------



## Bonifaz (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@ tinsen

Aber klar doch Strelasund. Vielleicht kommen die da ne Woche später, aber da gehts auch rund. Du kannst von der Rügendammbrücke angeln, meist mit Pose, oder unten, immer am Kai entlang. Boot brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Frühes Erscheinen sichert gute Plätze !!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*



> minnigens eine gute halbe Stunde Anfahrt


 ..... wieso hat der Herr B. eigentlich immer noch seinen Lappen ??
Ich habe es 10 Kilometer dichter und brauche mindestens 45 Minuten   
Und soooo langsam ist meine Karre auch nicht..... und es auf der Strecke  auch ettliche Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen gibt .....
Los Michael.... erzähl ma wie Du das machst...

Ansonsten : Samstag beim Eiermann  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Pete (22. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

tinsen...mit pose ist doch aber doof...geh lieber mit schlanken mefoblinkern (silber, blau-silber) und wathose an die küste vor dranske...bei schönem wetter und zur richtigen zeit kocht dort das wasser...es ist ein mordsgaudi, drei (fehl)bisse pro wurf sind nicht selten...


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

@Diggler: 





> ..... wieso hat der Herr B. eigentlich immer noch seinen Lappen ??


 vielleicht ja, weil HerrB nicht gegen das elfte Gebot verstößt? :g 
Nee, mit ca 30min meinte ich eigentlich von mir zu Haus bis z.B. Brodten oder Sierksdorf, das sind etwa 35min...
Ansonsten: im Fußraum unten rechts ist solch ein lustiges Pedal, und wennst da mal richtig drauf treten tust...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tinsen (22. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@pete: dranske ist sooo weit 
kannst mir ja bescheid geben, wenn sie da sind. pose ist aber uach nicht mein ding


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*



> und wennst da mal richtig drauf treten tust...


 .... dann haben wir auf der Bahn den schönsten Stau  :q  :q  :q 

Hab aber schon verstanden..... Brodten...soso...
Na dann sehen wir uns demnächst ja sicher mal wieder


----------



## MichaelB (23. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

@Diggler: 





> Na dann sehen wir uns demnächst ja sicher mal wieder


 Yo, aber die "Frühschicht" wird wohl nicht in Brodten statt finden  


> .... dann haben wir auf der Bahn den schönsten Stau


Andere rechte Seite  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## elefant (23. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Auch hier in Lütjenburg wird der Raps schon schön gelb.... Ich gucke auch immer täglich in 'meinem' Forellenbach nach - aber noch keinen horny gesehen*ggg*


----------



## theactor (23. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

HI,

gestern an der Küste habe ich sehr intensiv nach "Oberflächenschmusen" Ausschau gehalten -- aber dat war noch ruuuhig.
Dauert noch ein bisschen... *jiffer*

 #h


----------



## MichaelB (23. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

@theguckstor: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=27847

Gruß
Michael, horny for Hornies :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

nachdem ja nun viele von Euch auf Fehmarn anzutreffen sein werden, habe ich mir überlegt, es an der Festlandsküste zu versuchen....
Vielleicht ist da ja etwas mehr Platz   ... Mein Belly kennt das Meer schon gar nicht mehr so richtig (gelle Herr Moshman und Signore Actore    )
Sollte ich wider Erwarten einen Horni sichten, dann melde ich mich bestimmt  #h


----------



## Reppi (24. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hi Vossi ; habe es genauso gemacht; Karawane des Grauens auf die Insel = viel Platz sogar in WH :q  :q 
Noch keine Hornpieper, kommen wohl zusammen mit den Dorschen,die auch noch fehlen :e 
@Moshman
Rockträger..............Geschlechtsumwandlung ??????  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Jau Uwe.... war massig Platz in WH ..... nachdem ich versucht habe die Brandungszone zu durchpaddeln ( mein Kumpel hat sich das Ganze lieber vom Ufer aus angesehen ) und ich drei- oder viermal mit den Beinen in der Luft hing, habe ich schnell den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt. Das war denn doch nicht so mein Ding.... Mit 'nem Wellenreiter hätte man mehr Spass gehabt.
Wie gut das bei der U-Tube der Schwerpunkt so schön tief liegt, denn sonst hätte ich wohl 'ne Rolle gemacht. Weiter draussen war es einigermassen glatt, aber die ersten 50 - 80 Meter..... nee nee....
Morgen vielleicht nochmal  :q


----------



## theactor (24. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

HI,

@





> kommen wohl zusammen mit den Dorschen,die auch noch fehlen



Nope! Sie sind da! Letzte Woche in WH mit Michi und Locke immerhin 4 (untermaßige), gestern haben Locke, AndreasB und Michi in Dahme recht gut gefangen und vorgestern in DD war meine Strecke auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## MichiHH (24. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin, 

gestern waren es bei uns neun Dorsche, *etwas* ungleich verteilt - 
AndreasB = 5 Dorsche, Locke = 3 Dorsche, MichiHH = 1 Dorsch.
Nervig war der Krautgang & mein Loch inne Büx.

Hier Herr B. mit seinen Premieren-Dorschen! (Man munkelt er ist küstensüchtig geworden & befindet sich derzeit auf der A1 gen Norden!  :q )


----------



## AndreasB (24. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@Michi,
von wegen ungleich verteilt,
es ist alles eine Frage der gefühlvollen Köderführung #g .

Ich könnte schon wirklich wieder auf die Bahn. Allerdings muß ich kurzentschlossen am Wochenende die Küche streichen (steht im keinen Zusammenhang mit dem gestrigen Filettieren .

 #h Andreas #h


----------



## MichaelB (24. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

@AndreasB: Du kannst ja doch auf Fotos lachen  

@Reppi: 





> Rockträger..............Geschlechtsumwandlung ??????


 no way - native #y   

Ich glaube ja, die Hornies kommen zum 8ten Mai... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Blauortsand (25. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Auf Fehmarn gab es heute meinen ersten Horniekontakt!
Nachläufer bis vor die Füße und dann noch voll drauf auf den Drilling und gleich wieder ab!
Es wurden aber auch ein paar Fische gelandet aber nicht von mir!!


----------



## theactor (25. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hi,

bald bald! Im letzten Jahr biss mein erster schon am 7.5.! 
Gute Chancen für den 8. Michael!
Wenn es auch in diesem Jahr viel länger viel zu kalt war > aber da geht was!!


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Gelbe Blüten ?!

Hab heut morgen an der Tanke gestanden und die Steuerumlage aufgesogen, mache den Deckel zu, schreite an den Schalter und der Kassierer sagt;"So nicht, so nicht!!"

Schei..e man !

Der Greift zum #x  und holt die Schergen!!

Was solls, ich sagte Ihnen das Geld kommt aus dem Automaten gerade abgehoben.

Mist, weg waren sie meine braunen Blüten!!!! :e 

Ganze 50€ vorn Ars..!
Überlegt mal wieviel Material........
ne lieber nicht....


----------



## theactor (26. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Das' nich wahr-- oje...

  #t


----------



## Broesel (26. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@Medo,
hast die Seuche an den Haken?? Erst nettes Bild hinterlassen und vielleicht zum Fußgänger degradiert..und nun auch noch sowas? #q 

Was kommt denn da als nächstes... #d


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@Broesel

Tja mein bester, entweder gehe ich zu den Schergen und frag nach nen Job
wegen der Hausrabatte oder.......?


(war nur Spass!)....oder?


----------



## Mefo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@Medo man hast ja voll in die Sch... gegriffen.
Und das bei den sooooooooo Fälschungssicheren €. #q


----------



## Fischbox (27. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Tja Medo, das scheint mir ein ganz typischer Anfängerfehler #d    gewesen zu sein. Nach dem ersten Druck ist man meist zu hippelig und will sehen ob andere das Falschgeld erkennen. Du mußt die Farbe schon richtig trocknen lassen, sonst glänzt sie zu unnatürlich.:m  

...und noch was zum Thema "Angeln":

Ich war gestern in Dazendorf, und dort wurden auch schon zwei Hornies gezogen. Einer beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer und der andere vom Belly aus. Es geht gaaanz laaangsam los....


----------



## Broesel (27. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

jupps...es passt wirklich jedes Jahr wieder. Fängt der Raps an zu blühen, sind die Hornis da. Und die Fänge mehren sich...  

Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand ne Rapsblüte näher angeschaut? Ich war heut mal drin..in sonem Feld und kam wieder gelb raus....aber es gibt Tiere die lieben Raps...wie Bienen...z.B...ok ist zwar etwas off Topic, aber da sowieso von Blüten die Rede ist...


----------



## Gnilftz (27. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Joerch,
hast Du umgesattelt und fotografierst statt Fische nur noch flotte Bienchen???   
Ich drück Dir die Daumen für Deine Frühmorgensaktion!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Das ist ja eine miese Sache Medo. Hast du die Blüte oder waren es sogar mehrere wirklich auch dem Aútomaten? Das kann doch wohl nicht sein.
@Brösel, sehr schönes Foto. #6


----------



## Broesel (27. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@Gnifltz,

ich habe mir gedacht, wenn die Fische mich schon nicht mögen, dann sattel ich eben um..werde Spanner und knipse flotte Bienen...genau.....machst mit?? :q


----------



## Gnilftz (27. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

klooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## südlicht (29. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hai Leute!

Melde mich von ner Woche Fehmarn zurück (Bericht folgt hier im Forum).

Kann nur bestätigen: Die Hornies sind da.... Noch nicht viele - aber große!

Hatte wie üblich viele Aussteiger, konnte aber vorgestern morgen am Strand von Wallnau diese beiden (72, bzw. 70 cm) ergattern.... Tags zuvor konnte "DerDuke" Markus einen ü75er überlisten.

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## MichaelB (29. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

ich bin zwar noch Anfänger beim Hornie-Angeln, aber letztes Jahr war bei meinen ersten fünf auch ein 70er dabei, der hat sich bilderbuchmäßig verhalten mit wilden Fluchten und Sprüngen :z  macht schon echt Laune #6 

Dies Jahr werde ich es auch mal mit der Soin- und UL-Rute testen #:  die sicherere Methode scheint mir aber schon der Herimngsfetzen an der Wasserkugel zu sein.

Da ich dies WoE nicht zum Angeln komme bin ich nun voller Hoffnung für den 8ten Mai :z :z :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (29. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

wasserkugel ist öde !!!
Spinnrute mit Mefoblinker (Schnur zwischen den Blinker u. den Drilling) ist ebenso ergibig . Wusste zeitweise nicht wo ich die Hornis noch loswerden sollte!
Der Drill ist ohne diese olle Kugel auch viel geiler !


----------



## Reppi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hier an der Nordsee (Mole) kriege ich das mit nem Blinker nicht gebacken #c 
Da passiert gar nichts..............Wasser zu tief...........shit Winkel ????
Ich werde die Tage mal einen Versuch starten....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mefo (29. April 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Ich werd wenn das Wetter mitspielt morgen oder übermorgen ein Tänzchen mit den Hornis wagen. #:


----------



## folkfriend (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Komme gerade aus Dänemark !
Vor Insel Als (an der Nordspitze) sind schon Hornis gesehen worden!
Habe mit einem Fischer gesprochen, der hatte erst einen im Netz.
 Er meint es wird noch ca. 14 Tage dauern.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Medo (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@Papier Blütenfänger

hab heute noch mal nen Talk mit meiner Bank gehabt.

Erst mal zu der Mitarbeiterin:
mitte 30
blond, durch und durch
langstielig
geruchsneutral
und einen Rock an mann oh mann!! :k 

Ich war kurz davor, ihr einen zweiten Labello zu schenken, damit Sie nicht austrocknen :k (ähem die Lippen )

Zu den Blüten:
-Erstattung gibt es keine, nicht mal wenn die Filiale offen gewesen wäre und ich den Schein gleich gezeigt hätte.
(Da könnte ja jeder kommen)
-Blüten werden auch dann ersatzlos eingezogen
-an jenem Tag sind mehrere Blüten durchgegangen, anzunehmender Weise ein ganzes Bündel, welches durch die LB einfach ausgeliefert wurde.
Das kann uns jetzt öfters passieren, da die €uronen nicht mehr auf echtheit geprüft werden bei Auslieferung durch LB (Kostensenkung des Staatsunternehmens)

Nun hab ich als Verheirateter schon mal einen Schein und der Trügt dann auch noch!"


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Habe gestern in der Geltinger Bucht einen erwischt, aber bestimmt 40-50Stk beim laichen beobachtet in teilweise nur 3m entfernung zu mir!!!!
Nur auf beißen hatten sie keinen Bock und verlustierten sich einfach weiter - Frechheit!
Als Beifang gab es noch ne lütte Meerforelle.


----------



## Bonifaz (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

ich fahr jetzt auch los und hol mir welche: - nach Boltenhagen ....  #:


----------



## Marc aus HH (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

@bonifaz: Na dann mal viel Petri! Freu mich schon auf den Bericht )

Gruß Marc


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Viel Glück Bonifatz!!!!!!


----------



## Bonifaz (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hey

Na so doll war es noch nicht, jedenfalls war am Nachmittag nicht so viel los. Erst gegen abend fing die beisserei an. leider konnte ich von meinen 6-7 bissen 5 haken aber nur 1 bekommen. 2 sind auf spiolino ausgestiegen und 2 sind auf pose ausgestiegen oder vielmehr ausgebissen, denn beim Anhieb riss in beiden fällen nach kurzem drill das Vorfach, aber nicht unten am haken sondern oben am einhänger.
Hab ich da meine Hausaufgaben nicht gemcht ?????!!!!!!

ich komme wieder !!


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin Moin ,
 #v  #v  #v  #v  meine Namespaten sind da  #v  #v .
Habe heute die ersten nähe Neustadt/Holstein gefangen . 5 Stück alle zwischen 70 und 80 cm .
ES GEHT LOS  #6  #6  .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## folkfriend (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Nabend,
komme grade aus DK (Als), Hornis sind da beißen aber mäßig
Ich hatte einen auf Sbirollino und zwei Fehlbisse.
Meine Nachbarn hatten zusammen etwa 10.
Das Wetter war auch nicht besonders gut ( Sturm -ablandig- ,Regenschauer und Kalt )
werde es über Pfingsten nochmal versuchen !
bis bald
Rainer


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

HI,

Reppi und ich haben es heute an der Nordsee (Büsum) versucht.
Gestern wurde noch gefangen; heute gab es allenfalls 1,5 Zupfer...
Im letzten Jahr hat es da schon wirklich "gerockt" .. allerdings war es da auch schon seit Wochen um mehrere Duzend Grad wärmer 
Einen Versuch will ich noch starten auch Hornies; dann hat es sich ausgeschnäbelt für dieses Jahr; in heimischen Gewässern warten auch gierige Mäuler


----------



## MichaelB (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Moin,

ich wohne ja nun in einer Art Raps-Anbau-Gebiet und bei uns hat es sich fast ausgeblüht - und genau wie die Hornies bislang nicht grade in Myriarden aufgetreten sind, "vermisse" ich diese Schwärme von Rapskäfern, die knatternd auf der Windschutzscheibe enden...

@Azubi: ein letztes Mal auf Familie Schnabeltier klingt gut - Sonntach?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

HI,

@Rapskäferkiller: Soundz an idea; auf ein paar Schnäbel hätte ich schon noch Lust... 
Nachdem Medo mich noch aufgeklärt hat, dass man immer erst Fische fängt wenn Reppi schon weg ist weiß ich ja nun, woran es gelegen hat   

#h


----------



## Bonifaz (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Gelbe Blüten*

Hallo ihr beiden schnäbler

hab nächste Woche Urlaub, da wollt ich auch nochmal hoch und die horniesaison langsam beenden....


----------

